# Lousy Pics but here is mine.....(wooden knife challenge)



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 28, 2016)

9" of African Blackwood and European Box Wood....with AFB rivets. Love the contrasting colors...I am going to make a sheath for it too...(wooden) see my lil' logo of a One Eyed Jack? LOL

Reactions: Like 4 | EyeCandy! 2 | Way Cool 8


----------



## JohnF (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks like it's hard to beat Pappy. Great workmanship

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jul 28, 2016)

Wooo....that's sweet! I have a challenger!!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Jul 28, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Jul 28, 2016)

Looks fantastic pappy! Of course yours is supposed to look fantastic!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Jul 29, 2016)

Nice job Pappy!


----------



## Bladesmith (Jul 29, 2016)

Pappy, that looks awesome!!! Heck it looks like a steel knife, great job.


----------



## robert flynt (Jul 29, 2016)

Better watch out Kevin likes that style blade! Good job Pappy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

